# Calendula Oil



## rhonda (Dec 18, 2008)

Is Calendula an essential oil or not? I'm thinking no but am confused now after doing some reading online. Also, is it safe and beneficial for a child with eczema?


----------



## heartsong (Dec 18, 2008)

*x*

calendula-pot marigold is an essential oil.  it is a little high priced, but a very good source is www.libertynatural.com

i usually get calendula powdered extract from www.fromnaturewithlove.com  i use about 1/4 tsp per pound of olive oil-gently warm and let set a few days, then i drain thru a coffee filter. it      is a very strong yellow color-think dial soap.

i use this oil for making lotion, skin balms, and soap.  in combinations with other herbs, like comfrey, etc.  it is very good for things like diaper rash and general skin irritaions and sensitive skin.


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> calendula-pot marigold is an essential oil.  it is a little high priced, but a very good source is www.libertynatural.com
> 
> That is very interesting.  I've never seen calendula absolute or EO before.  I'm an aromatherapist and when I took my course we were told that calendula was not an EO.  But it is very expensive, isn't it? I'm glad you answered before I did, Hearsong, Iwould have said no.
> 
> I grow my own calendula and extract it into rice bran oil.  I use it in a healing cream that I make and it is awesome for rashes, burns, cuts, damaged skin and dry skin.  I love calendula.


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: x*



			
				TheGardener said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen a Calendula EO either. What I have seen is Calendula infused in other oils & Calendula Absolute at Mountain Rose Herbs, but it's out of stock. 

If you go to the Essential Oils University site, it isn't listed, & I'm pretty sure they have every EO known to man.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 18, 2008)

*x*

i really like this company-their inventory is awesome!  they have an apricot kernel oil from around the himalayas that smells JUST LIKE APRICOTS!  very limited, but wonderful!

their quality and service is great!


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> i really like this company-their inventory is awesome!  they have an apricot kernel oil from around the himalayas that smells JUST LIKE APRICOTS!  very limited, but wonderful!
> 
> their quality and service is great!



They look great.  Thank you for the link to the website.    I'll take a closer look at their products after Christmas when (hopefully) I have some time to shop and browse.  I need to replenish stocks for the coming year. :wink:


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: x*



			
				TheGardener said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. Visiting the site made me want to place an order, too. They have the best organic herbs for infusing & exceptional service.


----------



## carolynp (Jun 13, 2009)

I was curious about there being a Calendula EO and in fact that is not listed in the afore mentioned website as being an EO. It is however a plant extract also known as a botanical. I have purchased it at the local healtfood store cut with olive oil until I was educated to the actual extract which is quite unexpensive. I use it in lotions and skin toners it is very mild and can even be applied straight! Majestic mountain sage or Therapy Garden are only one of several places to order this product.  8)


----------

